# Camping out of my car for 3 months.



## austin.beuttler1 (4 d ago)

Hi everyone! I have so many questions if anyone is willing to walk me through camping out of my car. I purchased an rtic 65 qt hard cooler and that's it so far. I know I need a camping stove and a bed of some sort and most likely several other items that I'm not aware of. There's a lot of info out there and I'm a bit overwhelmed because I know it's going to be a steep lifestyle change. I have a ford edge if that helps give you a better picture of how much space I have to work with. I live in Texas. Thanks.


----------

